# Furniture Repair Training



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lately, I've had several requests for repair and finishing work. I usually turn this stuff down but am reconsidering since this weather has put everyone into hibernation.

Are there any schools or training courses available?

I've done a quick search and seen something from Mohawk but I'm sure it's geared towards their products.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If you're going big-time into it, Mitch Kohanek has a lengthy, certified program.

9-month Wood Finishing Technology Program

He also does week-long classes at Marc Adams School. The same school hosts other instructors as well and I've attended Jeff Jewitt's class several years ago.


----------

